# Restriping Parking Spaces



## mark handler (Dec 2, 2015)

Department of Justice has published an updated 4-page ADA technical assistance document, ADA Compliance Brief: Restriping Parking Spaces. The document provides information about the features of accessible car and van parking spaces and how many accessible spaces are required under the ADA when parking facilities are restriped.

To find out more about the ADA, visit ADA.gov or call the Department's toll-free ADA Information Line at 1-800-514-0301 or 1-800-514-0383 (TDD).

http://www.ada.gov/restriping_parking/restriping2015.html


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 3, 2015)

Good info unfortunately the cross slope and level parking spots requirements are almost impossible to meet in certain parts of the country simply by re-striping.


----------



## conarb (Dec 3, 2015)

Do the ADA requirements conform with California requirements?


----------



## Yikes (Dec 3, 2015)

I am curious about how this intersects with local planning code.  For example, if a project was approved years ago without accessible stalls and was required by planning code to have 10 parking spaces.

On a tight site (say, a southern California beach community) where there is no more available land, restriping to create a van stall would essentially compel the loss of one stall (in order to achieve an 8' wide van aisle).

Is the planning department compelled to accept the loss of one parking stall?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 4, 2015)

We do and will accept a reduced plumbing fixture count to create accessible bathrooms on a case by case basis.

The sections below came in in the 2009 I believe and create quite a problem and are just impossible to meet with existing parking lots

1106.3 Hospital outpatient facilities.

At least 10 percent, but not less than one, of care recipient and visitor parking spaces provided to serve hospital outpatient facilities shall be accessible.

1106.4 Rehabilitation facilities and outpatient physical therapy facilities.

At least 20 percent, but not less than one, of the portion of care recipient and visitor parking spaces serving rehabilitation facilities specializing in treating conditions that affect mobility and outpatient physical therapy facilities shall be accessible.


----------



## Fort (Feb 22, 2016)

How does this fit with CBC 11B-204.4 Exception 5 ?

"Alterations of existing parking lots by resurfacing and/or restriping shall be limited to the actual scope of work of the project and shall not be required to comply with Section 11 B-202.4."

So say I have a parking lot, it does not serve any buildings. Spaces are rented out on a monthly basis.

I want to re-stripe with new white lines, no change to layout. Would you as the local Building Official require a permit and new van accessible stall?


----------



## mark handler (Feb 22, 2016)

Would I require a permit? yes

Would I require accessible parking? yes

Stripping must comply with the Muni code as well as the CBC


----------



## Msradell (Feb 22, 2016)

> Would I require a permit? yesWould I require accessible parking? yes
> 
> Stripping must comply with the Muni code as well as the CBC


+ They must also comply with ADA requirements.


----------



## mark handler (Feb 22, 2016)

> + They must also comply with ADA requirements.


We do not enforce ADA requirements.


----------



## Msradell (Feb 23, 2016)

> We do not enforce ADA requirements.


While you don't enforce it you could certainly do a major service to the public by at least mentioning to the building owners that the striping does not meet the federal ADA standards! If they hear that from enough places including one with perceived authority they may actually do something about it. If everybody continues to ignore it it's never going to be followed except in places where it local authorities actually have enforcement powers because of state standards.


----------



## north star (Aug 8, 2019)

*& ~ & ~ &*

Re-engaging this Topic once again...

*The Application: * I have some military facilities that want
to restripe their Parking Lots........They do not understand
the ADA \ Accessibility requirements that apply when
re-striping occurs.

In reading thru the ADA Link in *** Mark Handler's *** Post
# 1  [  i.e. - the ADA Design Guide for Restriping Parking
Lots   ]: ...it states that _"businesses or privately owned facilities_
_that provide goods and services to the public have a continuing_
_obligation to remove barriers to access in existing parking lots_
_when it is readily achievable to do so........Because restriping is_
_relatively inexpensive, it is readily achievable to do so"._

The military facilities in question, may or may not have ADA
compliant access from their existing Parking Lots to the closest
Accessible bldg. entrance.

My intent is to provide language from the applicable Standards
that will provide accurate guidance to:  either install compliant
access from the Parking Lots, or to say that it is not required.
The painting to provide ADA compliant parking spaces & Signage
will be the easy part........That said, if the public cannot navigate
from the Parking Lots to the bldg. entrance unless an ADA
compliant Access is provided, then IMO, the re-striping has not
effectively removed the barriers for Accessibility.

My sticking point is "when it is readily achievable to do so".

*Acknowledgment:* The military will comply when they see the
actual language compelling them to provide full ADA access from
the Parking Lots to the bldg. entrances, instead of just restriping &
installing Signage..........My task is to provide the actual Standards
\ Codes language that will give them guidance.

*My request:*  Please provide the applicable Standards \ Codes, and
the applicable Sections that provide clarity..........I am using \
referencing the 2015 I-Codes, ...2009 A117.1, ...the 2010 ADA and
the most current ABA.

Thanks ya'll !   

*& ~ & ~ &*


----------



## e hilton (Aug 8, 2019)

Fort said:


> I want to re-stripe with new white lines, no change to layout. Would you as the local Building Official require a permit and new van accessible stall?



Why the permit?   It’s a maintenance function.


----------



## jar546 (Aug 8, 2019)

When I was in Pennsylvania, we had adopted the ANSI A117.1 in conjunction with Chapter 11 of the IBC.  I spoke several times with PA L&I who oversees the PA-UCC and they were adamant on the phone each phone call that, YES, a permit is required for re-lining parking lots and accessibility plan review and an inspection is required under the law.  They themselves required it for re-lining any parking lot that was a state owned building.

ADA is not part of it for local enforcement.  If you did not adopt Chapter 11 and the ANSI A117.1 or another type law or ordinance at the state or local level then you have no authority to require it.  In PA and FL, we do.


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 8, 2019)

Here is the ongoing rub: Fed "law" requires building owners to comply, states in turn are required to "impliment" in their codes ADASAD minimums but not to require retroactive compliance as ADA does. It would also seem that it is the duty of states "to inform" property owners of their duties to comply. 
"Informing" is the key to reducing the "I didn't know" complaints.
Similarly it makes sense that if a pre-ADA parking lot lacked spaces it might also lack a POT. That being the case codes could/should (?) require addressing this when applying for a restripping permit.


----------



## Rick18071 (Aug 8, 2019)

jar546 said:


> When I was in Pennsylvania, we had adopted the ANSI A117.1 in conjunction with Chapter 11 of the IBC. I spoke several times with PA L&I who oversees the PA-UCC and they were adamant on the phone each phone call that, YES, a permit is required for re-lining parking lots and accessibility plan review and an inspection is required under the law. They themselves required it for re-lining any parking lot that was a state owned building.



Did PA L&I quote a section in the PA Uniform Construction Code (UCC) where it is required? Never herd of requiring a permit in PA for re-striping a parking lot.

*PERMIT AND INSPECTION PROCESS FOR COMMERCIAL CONSTRUCTION*

*§ 403.41. Commercial construction.*
 This section and § §  403.42—403.48 apply to the Department and municipalities electing to enforce the Uniform Construction Code under §  403.102 (relating to municipalities electing to enforce the Uniform Construction Code). 

(a)  An owner or authorized agent who intends to construct, enlarge, alter, repair, move, demolish or change the occupancy of a commercial building, structure and facility or to erect, install, enlarge, alter, repair, remove, convert or replace any electrical, gas, mechanical, or plumbing system regulated by the Uniform Construction Code shall first apply to the building code official and obtain the required permit under §  403.42a (relating to permit application).

 (b)  Emergency repairs or replacement of equipment may be made without first applying for a permit if a permit application is submitted to the building code official within 3 business days of the repair or replacement.

 (c)  A permit is not required for the exceptions listed in §  403.1(b) (relating to scope) and the following construction as long as the work does not violate a law or ordinance:

   (1)  Building construction for the following:   I am only copying the related exemptions:


(v)   Sidewalks and driveways not more than 30 inches above grade and that are not located over a basement or story below it and which are not part of an accessible route.

     (vi)  * Painting,* papering, tiling, carpeting, cabinets, counter tops and similar finishing work.


----------



## Rick18071 (Aug 8, 2019)

Does anyone require restriping at all, like when they are hard to see, or to clear the snow off of them.


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 8, 2019)

Yes, ADA requires the maintenance of accessible features, that would include stripping but as to when, that is subjective.


----------



## e hilton (Aug 8, 2019)

I work for a very large national company.  Their operating budget includes $xx for annual maintenance, and the maintenance guys are supposed to hit the budget every year.  So as they get close to the end of the year, like next month, they start doing fill-in projects to use up the funds.  Parking lot striping fits.


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 8, 2019)

Your point being? Do you have a national ADA Coordinator? Do you have a corporate policy with regards to ADA compliance?
Do you track when last each parking lot was striped?
To protect against drive-bys this will help to defend, based on weather and wear and quality of paint, 5 - 7 years is a good average for refresh.


----------



## jar546 (Aug 8, 2019)

Rick18071 said:


> Did PA L&I quote a section in the PA Uniform Construction Code (UCC) where it is required? Never herd of requiring a permit in PA for re-striping a parking lot.
> 
> *PERMIT AND INSPECTION PROCESS FOR COMMERCIAL CONSTRUCTION*
> 
> ...



You are getting too literal and not looking at the whole picture.  I called L&I about this years ago, once under the first director and then again a few years later after the new director Joe something took over.  I received the exact same answer.  Yes it is part of an accessible route and required to be compliant with accessibility.  I called because a larger striping company called about getting a permit to restripe and I was taken back.  They said they always pull permits and get inspected for restriping.  Since this was new to me at the time I called and it was confirmed.  When we do a final accessibility inspection, it includes the parking lot painting so what is the difference.  There is a difference between painting the interior of a building and restriping an accessible route in a commercial setting.  I never questioned them and no striping company ever questioned me.  Alter, they are altering or repairing which is covered under what you cited.  Painting is discussing finishing work and does not apply to striping.  In addition since we know it is covered by the ADA as being required, it is obvious the intent since A117.1 is mirroring the ADA.


----------



## e hilton (Aug 8, 2019)

ADAguy said:


> Your point being? .


Sorry to have bothered you.  There were a couple of comments along the lines “does anyone restripe” and “subjective” so i just thought i would offer up a comment about which i have personal knowledge.  You know ... real world experience vs textbook.   

I dont believe we have an ada coordinator ... yet ... but we are actively and proactively assessing the facilities and making corrections.  We engage a licesnsed third party architect, and they use a 92 page checklist to evaluate the facility.  

One item is toilets ... water closets.  I believe ada requires the centerline of the potty to be 16 to 18” off the wall.  At several of my projects we have found them to be 18-1/2” ... so we move them, we dont even think about taking a chance or asking for a variance.


----------



## mark handler (Aug 9, 2019)

Rick18071 said:


> (vi)  * Painting,* papering, tiling, carpeting, cabinets, counter tops and similar finishing work.



Though paint is used, Striping a parking stall, is not painting.
A permit allows verification the accessibility reequipments have been met and that the cities stripping standards are met.


----------

